# Will this "stand" hold a tank?



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

This isn't exactly DIY, but I thought this was still the best place to put it...

I've been wanting a bigger tank for a while now and have been through countless ideas. I thoguht about building my own but after a while decided I just don't have the time, or trust myself enough. So, I have a coffee table and it looks really sturdy. My mums bf made it a while ago and it's pretty chunky and all real wood so I'm guessing it can take a fair weight. It's a glass top with 4" of wood. The terribly drawn picture below shows what I mean. The legs seem really hefty also.










Now, I was thinking bout getting a tank custom made to sit on this table (80g <29"x29"x22">) so it's a sort of cube, a little less high than it is broad/long. I'd sit it in the corner though, so the fish wouldn't be seen wherever they go kinda thing. I never think fish seem entirely comfortable when they're on display on all 4 sides. Whether or not I will actually go ahead with this depends entirely on how much it will cost so there's a fair chance I won't do it as I'm poor 

Anyway, my question was how will I be able to tell whether or not this table will actually hold the tank? Like I said it seems really sturdy, but I'm not willing to accept "it looks like it would hold therefore it will hold". I was looking for a way to be able to tell for sure.

If anyone has any ideas on how I can work this out it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you have a photograph of the table Julie, and when you say it has a glass top, is it a sheet of glass with full solid wood surface underneath?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

No wood underneath. I was thinking that it wouldn't matter about the middle being glass because usually the tank doesn't touch the ground in the middle, only round the egdes once the base is on but on second thoughts I'm not so sure. I'll take a photo later tonight cause I'm not at home just now. That would be more helpful than my silly drawing, LOL.

Thanks.


----------



## Jpet (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are worried about the glass, you could always add a a solid top over the current one just to give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Aye that's true. I have a habit of not thinking of some of the most obvious things, LOL. Thanks JPet.

The way it's made is that the glass sits in a wee ledge thing of the wood. I'll take a photo later like I said so you can see what I mean, so I could always just take the glass out and replace it woth wood as well. Or just put a full wooden top on it. Since thre's gonna be a tank on it it won't matter what it looks like underneath I guess.

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Aaah!! Can't find my camera charger!

Photos ARE coming though, sometime...


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

depends on the type of glass used and its thickness but i agree with jpet its better to have a sure surface such as a slab of marine ply,shuttering ply or formica is what most of mine sit on


----------



## jim21 (Jul 10, 2007)

It would be very hard to determine what the tables max capacity is without knowing the type of wood its made from, but more importantly the quality/grade of the wood. How it's constructed (glue, nails, screws, staples, combo of those, etc) plays a major role as well.

What you do know is that you are looking at around 700 lbs of tank. 

Get about 4-5 of your closest friends and all stand on the table for about an hour, see how it does. Be sure not to move much. Listen for the wood to make a 'creaking' sound. (just kidding) 

Seriously, it's a safe bet that table won't hold 700 pounds without giving in after a short period of time. I suggest adding supports to the table, making it stronger around the edges. A solid cube would be a strong structure.

Hope that helps,
-jim


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Still not able to find camer chanrger! Beginning to think I must have leant it to somebody (as I coincidentally cannot find the camera either :roll: ). 

I'll take photos when I solve this mystery, but will also look into adding supports like you mentioned Jim.


----------

